# What's something scary I can put under my Jason mask?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I've dressed like Jason Voorhees from "Freddy vs. Jason" for years now, and I have an awesome hockey mask and costume. Like movie quality, and I am tall and big too, so I make a good Jason. It's been a few years since I've been Jason, and I am thinking I am ready to bring him back. 

However, I'd like to add something new to the costume. See, every now and then when I dress up, and go downtown, some drunk will try to lift my mask up. Usually, I am able to slap their hand away too quickly for them to succeed, but one time, some young woman was able to, and I just joked - "It's scarier underneath, huh?" 

Usually, I wear all black make-up on my face because that's what they do in movies to cover up the human skin I have since the hockey mask has little holes in it. But sometimes in the film, when Jason's actual face is shown, we the audience see a very scary face.


So I am just wondering what to do - Should I go to the trouble of applying make-up to my face to make me look scarier? Or somehow wear another mask? lol. I am already wearing like two masks with the costume - The undermask, and hockey mask, so I am not too sure. It's not too big of an issue for me.

I also admit, I would like to budget some this year. That's one of the reasons why I am bringing Jason back. lol. I already have the gear, and by being Jason again, I'll save plenty of $$$$ and still have an awesome time.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Freddy? *


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I would just add some appliances and make up under the mask. Just do a movie review and come up with something close to the movie look that you like.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.thedevilslatex.com/hoods.html

But barring that, I agree, zombie appliances. Google image search Jason's face from Freddy Vs Jason or any other really, and use latex appliances and make up and such.

Good luck sir.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

There is this jason mask. It make take care of your problem. You'd only be wearing the one mask that has the hockey mask with it.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jason+mask&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=gKh&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=ivns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1366&bih=593&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12104482413487971081&sa=X&ei=kWcnTpaULYbAtgeSpuS7Cg&ved=0CIEBEPICMAc


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

A clown. That would give me nightmares until I died.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

man, you could do all grey face and take some non toxic elmers clue, then take cotton swab balls pull them apart ( kinda like halloween spider webs) until its thin then glue them to your face.. ive done it once to make it look like my skin was dead and wrinkiled it worked very well!! hope that helps


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Do a little makeup...some corpsey stuff.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

We've got several appliances that could work well, but if you want to go for a more traditional Jason, you could build up a lumpy face with layers of liquid latex and cotton. Latex will last a while longer than glue (which also works).










-Chris


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

A fellow Austinite!  Nice. I'll check out your site.

EDIT: WOW! Awesome site and awesome prices!

I love the classic Jason look, however, according to various sources, this is what Jason was suppose to look like underneath from Freddy vs. Jason:










Do you guys have anything like that as far as the make-up and other items go? Or is it possible for you guys to create that look? The thing is, I'm not very good with make-up. I've always been a mask guy for the most part, so if I could buy a pre-painted thing, that'd be great. I actually already have an undermask, and a latex eye, and I could get rotten teeth from a Halloween store. So it's just the face itself that is needed, and I think it makes for a good zombie mask if you guys decide to add that look to the site.

If it's not possible, it's totally cool. I see you guys already have a few zombie looks on your site, and I could just buy one of those. The casual person probably wouldn't care if I didn't have the exact Jason look underneath. (It's only hardcore Jason nerds like me that seem to notice the little details. LOL!)

I like that ghoul face you have as well, and the victim look. (On another note - I have made a few attempts at talking my young lady friend into being one of Jason's victims. lol. I've even offered to pay for everything - A Camp Crystal lake t-shirt, tube soxs, shorts, 80's looking shoes, and any make-up needed, but she ain't going for it. She desires to be something cute. lol.)


Thanks to everyone else for the responses! I suppose when Halloween gets closer, and all the local Halloween stores open, I may look into maybe getting some make-up and seeing what can be done. I'm thinking just any standard zombie look would do.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmmm. If you REALLY want to scare the crap put of 'em if the take off the Jason mask, wear a Justin Beiber mask underneath


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Hmmmm. If you REALLY want to scare the crap put of 'em if the take off the Jason mask, wear a Justin Beiber mask underneath


For the win.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

lol. That would be a funny little rub/punishment.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

If it was me I'd do something like this underneath:
Amazon.com: Skinner Mask Adult - One Size: Toys & Games

or:
http://cf.mp-cdn.net/d3/b9/861297ab5f254fc90d616c9e665a.jpg


Or if you just want to scare people, do an evil clown face underneath.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I think maybe a bald cap, and some zombie prosthetics and makeup maybe.


----------

